# Fs: SS, SSS crs



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Juvenile CRS for sale

SS CRS- $4.5 each or 10 for $40
SSS CRS- $7 each or 6 for $40

Pick up near Burquitlam sky train station


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

SS CRS added


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Very good breeder in lower mainland, Anna


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you Herman. I enjoy shrimp keeping


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

barvinok said:


> Juvenile CRS for sale
> 
> SS CRS- $5 each or 10 for $45
> SSS CRS- $8 each or 6 for $45
> ...


What are you feeding them? Collard greens? Cooked? Raw?
I've only been feeding mine some Fluval shrimp pellets. I wonder if I'm missing something in the shrimp diet (I've lost a few lately.)

thanks!
Jessica


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have more shrimp for sale.

Will be in Vancouver near Oak and 37th on Saturday April 22 from early morning until 4pm.


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you , Anna, the CRS are doing well in my tank!


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

To the top.
Lower price


----------



## nobert (May 15, 2011)

lovely shrimps Anna has got.
Just pick up some early this week, all alive and healthy muuuching away in my tank.
Thanks Anna.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Have more.

Will be in Vancouver near Oak and 37th on Saturday June 10 and Sunday June 11 from early morning until 4pm.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I sent you a PM and a text and can meet you Saturday Morning in Vancouver like last year.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

To the top please


----------



## Antzca2000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Interested in 6 for $40. Can meet you when you're in town next.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Antzca2000 said:


> Interested in 6 for $40. Can meet you when you're in town next.


Pm send.

Will be in Vancouver at Oak and 37th this weekend, July 29-30 from the morning until 4pm.
Can meet there


----------

